# White vinegar/water on rabbit's fur



## kirst3buns (May 10, 2008)

I was cleaning Basil's cage just now and the crazy explorer bunny Basil tried to jump from the couch to my back and made it but then slid off into my water bucket. I use a very diluted (maybe 1/3 a cup of white vinegar) in about half a gallon of warm water to clean his cage. He didn't sink down very far because there was a large scrub brush in the bucket. I got him out and he took off. I managed to lure him back to me with a treat and towel him off pretty well. He's not licking his fur too much so I think I got him pretty dry. Does anyone know if this will hurt him and should I try to wash it off with something?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2008)

I would rinse him off, cause the vinegar might bother him - other than that he should be fine. Unless he ingests a bunch of it.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 10, 2008)

I hope Basil will be o.k. - and I bet he doesn't try that particular set of moves again - lol! Basil - the action adventure bunny! Too funny..


----------



## kirst3buns (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin2:Now that he's all clean and dry, it's pretty funny. What a goof!


----------



## Leaf (May 11, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Basil - the action adventure bunny! Too funny..



h34r2

What a silly guy!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 11, 2008)

That's funny. You have a little daredevil on your hands!

Is he doing ok still?


----------



## kirst3buns (May 12, 2008)

> Is he doing ok still?




Yes, he's fine. No ill effects from the vinegar but he hasn't tried to that move again..yet.


----------



## lilbitsmom (May 14, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> > Is he doing ok still?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know, at Midwest Rabbit R&R we use white vinegar to clean their litter pans and bottoms of cages if they need it. I don't think the white vinegar will harm the bun especially if not ingested. He should be fine!


----------



## gentle giants (May 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry, I doubt white vinegar is any problem at all. I know the apple cider vinegar is actually good for their tummies, I put a tablespoon per gallon of it in their drinking water every now and then. You can actually use the white vinegar to remove stains on their fur, now that I think about it, so it couldn't be harmful.


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

So how clean is he now? *Thinks of dropping Annabel in a pail of vinegar* She's awful dirty!!! And yes, just kidding about that


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

That whole "scene" you laid out still makes me giggle! Glad he is doing ok after his Evil Kneivel moves..


----------

